# Uae visa process



## lijos090

the company in Ras Al Khima (uae ) informed me that they r starting my visa process on june 13th. . They asked me to give my photo with a white back ground no 1st july . . Still i din receive my visa how long will it take


----------



## lijos090

i have given my photo on june 13th itself but the back ground was different


----------



## Swerveut

I am also going through the visa process currently. Make sure your company filed with the right documents otherwise you will just come back with a rejection after a long wait. My company filed with the wrong pages of my passport (front and back instead of front and second page) and after two weeks wait, they had to re-apply. Maybe double check if the right documents were submitted.


----------



## lijos090

ya documents right but will it take more than 30days for visa process


----------



## Swerveut

Depends on the kind of visa you are applying for - a work permit / residence permit is about 15-20 working days I ve heard. Visit visa should be just a maximum of 2 weeks or less.


----------



## uae_newbie

I am also in a similar situation but it has'nt been so long just been a week since the company sent my papers, as per the website of sharjah airport i read that a work visa would require a visa first to enter the country and usually takes about a week now that would differ from different emirates but i would say about 2 weeks should be the normal time then you can enter and get the medicals done along and on clearing that you're visa will be stamped. As per an exact time it would be difficult to say my HR told me it can take anywhere from a week to four weeks because it is a government thing so it cannot be rushed.


----------



## bnanny

*medical exam*

what exactly doe sthe medical test consist of?? i hear an HIV test and TB test, but its that all? and what method od they use to test? thanks!!!


----------



## uae_newbie

bnanny said:


> what exactly doe sthe medical test consist of?? i hear an HIV test and TB test, but its that all? and what method od they use to test? thanks!!!


not exactly sure but i think it is a hepatitis, hiv, jaundice and TB may be the other members will have a better idea.


----------



## streetspirit

When we did visa (from UK to UAE) it was blood test for Hep B and HIV and a chest x-ray. 

Then once in UAE had to go for their medical here to confirm everything.


----------



## lijos090

one of the company in Ras Al Khima (uae )
informed me that they r starting my
visa process on june 13th. . They
asked me to give my photo with a
white back ground no 1st july . . Still i din receive my visa how long will it take infact 
i have given my photo on june 13th
itself but the back ground was
different so i gave it back again on 1st of this month, but while i asked about my visa status on 1st the company told its in process ,
Will it take this much time??
Please reply me


----------



## Alvin Dale

---


----------



## Bounty Hunter

I submitted all the required documents back on 8 Jun. Yes, passport (front and second page) passport photo (with white back ground) and whatever else they asked for. It has been 31 workiing days (considering Fri & sat no one works) and I am still waiting. I thiink it is taking longer than usual because there is a huge influx of people from all over trying to get their security clearances and temp Visa's from the UAE Gov't. I was told by my company to sit tight, the job will be waiting for me when I arrive. Good luck to those in the same situation....


----------



## mythos

is it true that new visa renewal requires tenancy contract?


----------



## uae_newbie

Bounty Hunter said:


> I submitted all the required documents back on 8 Jun. Yes, passport (front and second page) passport photo (with white back ground) and whatever else they asked for. It has been 31 workiing days (considering Fri & sat no one works) and I am still waiting. I thiink it is taking longer than usual because there is a huge influx of people from all over trying to get their security clearances and temp Visa's from the UAE Gov't. I was told by my company to sit tight, the job will be waiting for me when I arrive. Good luck to those in the same situation....


its been over two weeks since my papers were sent for the visa I sent a mail to the HR who told me that it is under process and to give her another 2 weeks atleast and if it did come before the two weeks she would let me know. Guess i just have to wait, but 31 working days seems like a long time!


----------

